# Ngong Ping Tea Gardens Cafe, Lantau, Hong Kong, August 2018



## HughieD (Sep 27, 2018)

*1. The History*
Can’t find too much on this place but this former café lies on the Ngong Ping fun walk on Lantau island, just a stone’s throw away from the Po Lin Monastery and the even more famous Tian Tan buddha. It was linked with the tea plantation established by Brook Bernacchi, a British lawyer, who relocated to Hong Kong in 1945. More about him and the tea plantation in the next report. The Tea Garden and restaurant appears to have survived until around 2014 before being promptly abandoned.

*2. The Explore*
Relaxed and easy explore on a very humid August day. Was on a visit to Lantau via the Ngong Ping 360 cable car. Was a bit up-against-the-clock and would have like to have spent more time at this charming rural location. 

*3. The Pictures*

Some nearby out-buildings:


img9342 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9345 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9346 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9349 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the café…


img9350 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This tarpaulin sign was quite amusing:


img9351 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Rusty woks:


img9352 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and an even more rusty door:


img9357 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the main café building:


img9361 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9377 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9362 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pretty much left undisturbed on the inside:


img9372 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ngong Peng 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The outside seating area and its tea information boards:


img9364 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9375 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9374 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9365 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9366 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9373 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And more rusty woks…


img9368 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what this is:


Ngong Peng 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a rusty paint tin:


img9369 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The toilets:


img9370 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9378 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 27, 2018)

Again something different. The actual kitchen looks in not bad shape complete with a Buddha, it maybe could be turned into a cafe and souveneir shop. The press-type machine I can only figure out that it could be some sort of a vegetable press. There's a turn wheel at the top. And again those beautiful shaped window frames crop up.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 28, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Again something different. The actual kitchen looks in not bad shape complete with a Buddha, it maybe could be turned into a cafe and souveneir shop. The press-type machine I can only figure out that it could be some sort of a vegetable press. There's a turn wheel at the top. And again those beautiful shaped window frames crop up.



Cheers Hugh! Think you are probably on the money with vegetable press. Let's hope this place does get reopened in some guise or another.


----------



## smiler (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice spot for a cup of lapsang, another goodun Hugh, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2018)

smiler said:


> Nice spot for a cup of lapsang, another goodun Hugh, Thanks



Cheers mate. Was a nice bonus explore this place...


----------



## King Al (Oct 1, 2018)

Another fascinating find there Hughie! I like the pic of the old rusty woks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 1, 2018)

King Al said:


> Another fascinating find there Hughie! I like the pic of the old rusty woks



Cheers mate. As old Chinese proverb states. "Man with rusty wok gets much iron in diet".


----------



## degenerate (Oct 2, 2018)

Great work Hughie, nice to see more stuff from Hong Kong!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 2, 2018)

degenerate said:


> Great work Hughie, nice to see more stuff from Hong Kong!



Cheers man. Soooo much out in HK. Never get bored here...


----------



## old git (Oct 5, 2018)

Who painted those window frames? Stevie wonder or a five year old.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 6, 2018)

Excellent as always

Amused by the sign that was genuinely concerned about your safety walking over the dead tree trunks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 6, 2018)

The Wombat said:


> Excellent as always
> 
> Amused by the sign that was genuinely concerned about your safety walking over the dead tree trunks



Cheers mate. At the time didn't actually read the sign and only read it off the photo after the fact. Made me chuckle. Biggest hazard here is probably snakes!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 18, 2018)

Really nice that mate
Looks like an excellent explore


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 18, 2018)

Missed this one.

What a curious place to find. I've spent ages going over the photos and it's fascinating. Must be quite humid there because some stuff isn't that old but is rusty. Then again snakes so yeah humid!
Interesting stuff that. Thanks for sharing.


----------

